# Bemondom a családot



## idialegre

Hello, everybody.

I am having trouble understanding the following bit of dialogue from an  old movie. The scene is a casino, and a Hungarian man is seated at the  roulette table, speaking to a French lady who does not understand him.  He has just won 1000 Francs. There are some words which I can't find in  any dictionary, and I'm wondering if they are real words or just made  up. Here is the dialogue:

"Ezer frank! Ennyit igazán nem gondoltam! Gondoltam, hogy lesz 800 vagy  900, … ezt jól kitipliztem. Tudja, nagysád, hogy hány hovágot kell az  embernek Pesten bemondani kaláberben, amíg pár pengőt nyerjen?

Bemondom a családot. De nem veled! Ja, hogy nem comprondolja?"

I don't quite understand, "Bemondom a családot. De nem veled!" ("I will bid my family. But not with you!") From the context of the film, it is clearly meant to be a sort of funny insult, but it doesn't make much sense in English, unless I am translating it incorrectly. Can anyone help explain it?


Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## AndrasBP

Hello,


Unfortunately I don't understand the dialogue at all. The lack of responses to your posts probably indicates that the phrases don't make sense to other Hungarian speakers either. The only thing I could find out is that '*kaláber*' is a card game.


----------



## Olivier0

All these strange words might be the special jargon of the game, eg. I will announce a "family", meaning a combination of cards with that name.
-- Olivier


----------

